# So tell me again....



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

why I need or should buy a Chronograph. I got the change for one I'm looking at but I'm questioning whether I'd really use it that much. Give me a reason one way or the other.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You can read charts and graphs all day long and never know what your hand loads are doing. You could be pushing bullets harder than they should be or so soft they will bounce off a maple leaf.

They don't have to be the expensive kind an $80 to $100 model will tell you what you need to know.

If you always load at the bottom of the chart you probably don't need it but if you occasionaly get the bug to produce a real hot walk in the woods load it might keep you out of trouble.

if you plan to compete in IPSC or IDPA you need it to determine power factor.

You can also prove loud mouths that have the Hottest load wrong.

3 friends that have loaded for many years were astounded after I bought one and they saw what their loads were actualy doing.

We now test new loads at least 2 times per month, sometimes weekly.

:smt1099


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, they can answer a lot of questions. I've had one for 20 years now, and I used it a LOT when I first bought it; less and less as the years went by. However, periodically I'd buy a new gun/caliber, or decide to try a new defensive handgun load, or wonder just how fast I really was pushing that heavy bullet for handgun hunting; then, I'd dig the chronograph out of the shooting gear locker, grab a fresh battery, and head out. I was tempted to part with it due to infrequent use (several times), and I'm glad I kept it.

When you first get it, you'll chrono every dang thing you own, and use it as an excuse to buy a few new loads, just to try them out. Once the "new" wears off, it'll become just another tool in your shooter's toolbox, but a darn useful one that you'd rather not be without.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. Maybe I'll order it next friday.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm betting you will be glad you did. :smt023

:smt1099


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

My birthday is in about two weeks and I think I know what I'm getting. :supz:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

TOF said:


> I'm betting you will be glad you did. :smt023
> 
> :smt1099


Money well spent. :smt023


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday to me! The wife follows website wish list directions really well! I now am the proud owner of a ProChrono Digital Chronograph and I also bought myself a Pietta Remington 1858 .44 Sheriff cap n ball. Wow what a nice pistol. I've always loved the Rimington! A truely beautiful piece!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday and congratulations on the new tool/toy's

:smt023


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey does anybody know were I can down load a good form to keep track of all my loading data..... or better yet a program? I'm trying to get organized now that I have some way of measuring volosity.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I just setup an Excel spread sheet. Any spread sheet software should work.

Are your velocities what you thought they would be?

:smt1099


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

TOF said:


> I just setup an Excel spread sheet. Any spread sheet software should work.
> 
> Are your velocities what you thought they would be?
> 
> :smt1099


TOF,
I ain't tried er yet but I'll let ya know.
I was mainly loading practice rounds with copper clad bullets and light loads of Bullseye but I'm gearing up to load up a test batch of .45 200 grain XTP's and some number 5. On your Lee Pro 1000 are you using the Micrometer Adjustable Charge Bar? I understand that it should work well with ball type powders. I was gonna try it out for the first time and see how accurately it meters. Ya got any tips you can pass along?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

gmaske said:


> TOF,
> I ain't tried er yet but I'll let ya know.
> I was mainly loading practice rounds with copper clad bullets and light loads of Bullseye but I'm gearing up to load up a test batch of .45 200 grain XTP's and some number 5. On your Lee Pro 1000 are you using the Micrometer Adjustable Charge Bar? I understand that it should work well with ball type powders. I was gonna try it out for the first time and see how accurately it meters. Ya got any tips you can pass along?


I have the Micrometer adjust charge bar but am not using it. I found that low end charge settings did not work well at least with the Vihtavuori powders I use. When opened up a bit it filled ok but I found the steps in Lee's disk system worked well enough for my purposes.

I am not after accuracy to the nth degree. 1/2 to 1 inch groups at 15 yards satisfy my pistol needs. The lee press along with quality ingrediants provides that level of performance. In theory you could save a couple of additional sheckles by tuning to 1/2 grain increments but I am too old to play that game. I just want lots of reasonable quality ammo that goes boom each time I squeeze the trigger. I expect the same of the Pistol also.

When you try the chrono be sure to place a target a foot or so behind it to help you keep the bullets about 6 inches above the face plate. Chrono performance is erratic when you hit the face plate. :mrgreen:

Some powder will let you get closer than other but I setup with 5 or 6 feet between muzzle and face plate.

Unburned powder particles can cause false readings if you set up closer.

My shooting buddies and I have a routine now where we chrono our loads then move the target to 15 yards and do a bit of accuracy testing after which we go into combat mode with 8 to 10 targets. Some IPSC silhouettes and some steel plates or disks setup at various distances.

It's great fun for us retarded, or is that retired, folks.

Enjoy

:smt1099


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

So I made up four sets of fifteen rounds starting with the starting load and ending at a tenth of a grain below max. This came out to an increase of three tenths of a grain per fifteen. The object is to see how they group as well as volicity. I'm looking for a fall off in volicity gain to figure out were I'm wasting powder plus what groups better. This is kind of a trial run to working up a defense load later on. Am I thinking along the right lines here? I'm thinking volicity with best group,,,or what the gun likes while trying to balance the two.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You are on the right track. The other primary requirement is that your load has enough oomph to cycle the slide reliably. Ejection should not dribble cases at your feet.

Good luck.


----------

